# March 2oth JLPT



## fishdoc (Mar 15, 2010)

Dont forget to come see us on the 20TH out of Berrys on Jackson. Safe Light till 3pm. Just $40 gets you in the show.If your going to try to fish the Classic you have to fish 7-14 events. Mike 678/972/0319


http://lakejacksonpottournaments.tripod.com/index.html 

POINTS
1ST Brian Lee  74.85lb
2nd Mark Hetkowski 66.52lb
3rd Randy Bush 60.30lb
4th Mitchell/Poole 58.22lb
5th Marty Mote 47.68lb
6th Barry Collins/Andy Waldrop 34.75lb
7th Will P.  28.36lb
8th Cleary 26.76lb
9th Shawn Whitmer 26.29lb
10th Michael Dike 111 25.59lb
If you have fished 7 events or are going to have your 7th event in on this tourny. Please let me know if you are fishing our Classic March 27th and 28th at this event so I can get our Line up ready.Thank You, Mike
 678/972/0319


----------



## jferrell3054 (Mar 15, 2010)

*Sign Me Up*

I will be at both Mike


----------



## Marks500 (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey Mike Check out the Title of this Thread.. When looking at it, It looks like it says March 2. Try and get that taken care of.


----------



## fishdoc (Mar 16, 2010)

Ill fix it..


----------



## brian lee (Mar 16, 2010)

mike im game for both. what are the times for the classic on sun. i have to see my little one that sunday.early weigh in


----------



## switmer01 (Mar 17, 2010)

*Classic*

Mike....Can't make it, we have a tournament in Winder.


----------



## Marks500 (Mar 17, 2010)

switmer01 said:


> Mike....Can't make it, we have a tournament in Winder.



Come on get your Priorities Straight


----------



## Basshunter21 (Mar 17, 2010)

Thought we were doing the three day classic....What happened to that?  If your only doin two then I say we should at least fish one full day...if we fish till one it gets light at like seven that ain't much time...so if your keeping it till one o'clock on both days that ain't a lot of time on the water...thats my opinion


----------



## Marks500 (Mar 18, 2010)

Basshunter21 said:


> Thought we were doing the three day classic....What happened to that?  If your only doin two then I say we should at least fish one full day...if we fish till one it gets light at like seven that ain't much time...so if your keeping it till one o'clock on both days that ain't a lot of time on the water...thats my opinion



Most People Cant do three days cause some of Us Have Jobs and Have to work On Friday so we are doing Two Days.I think Mike is gonna do Till 3 PM the first day and 1PM the second day.


----------



## fishdoc (Mar 18, 2010)

We will take a vote on the times this sat.Its going to be great weather this weekend , come on out and join us. It is an open team tourny with , for the most part, a great group of guys.lol  For those of you that have not competed with us , or need a refresher on the rules take a look at the web page. THESE ARE OUR ONLY RULES. This is a fun, low budget way for all of us to compete. Lets keep it that way. I am not a baby sitter for your wives.....
Mike 678/972/0319


----------



## jferrell3054 (Mar 18, 2010)

*Times*

I say 3 both days. I'll need all the time I can get.


----------



## Basshunter21 (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm with j ...as stated before safelights past 7 o'clock...if ya only fish till one it ain't a whole lotta time....but i guess will vote on it on saturday...see ya'll then


----------



## Marks500 (Mar 18, 2010)

I am good with any Times... But two days only.


----------



## fishdoc (Mar 19, 2010)

3pm both sat&sunday for next weekend. Our normal program this Sat.


----------



## brian lee (Mar 19, 2010)

it doesnt matter to me what the times are i just have visitation w/ my daughter that sunday @ 2 and that is the only reason i said anything about the times. i also thought we were going to discuss this @ the ramp sat and vote. i guess thats not gonna happen


----------



## Badluck (Mar 19, 2010)

What time do you guys start getting in the water for safe light - Thinking of driving over from Athens - trying to decide what time I should leave to get over there in time


----------



## Basshunter21 (Mar 19, 2010)

I'll be there around 6 or so...just so long as your there before it's light enough to run safetly


----------



## Badluck (Mar 19, 2010)

thanks --


----------



## Marks500 (Mar 19, 2010)

Badluck said:


> thanks --



Safe Light will be somehwere between 7:15-7:30 give or take a few minutes.. So just be there before then with enough time for you to get ready.


----------



## fishdoc (Mar 19, 2010)

We will vote on it in the morning Brian. If everyone decides 3pm both, you can weigh in early on Sunday. Bobby will be there to do so.


----------



## Outdooralm (Mar 21, 2010)

What did it take to win on the 20th??


----------



## Marks500 (Mar 21, 2010)

Outdooralm said:


> What did it take to win on the 20th??


 
Close to 9lbs... The Bite wasnt what we thought it was gonna be till late in the tournament.


----------



## Outdooralm (Mar 21, 2010)

Wow 9lbs!! I figured it would of been 15-20


----------



## Badluck (Mar 22, 2010)

I had a good time fishing your tournament -- thanks for all the last minute info


----------



## Marks500 (Mar 24, 2010)

Outdooralm said:


> Wow 9lbs!! I figured it would of been 15-20



Yeah thats what we all thought... After Fishing earlier in the week....Just one of them Days Again! Hopefully those days are over for a while...lol


----------

